# NTS/Provincial Test



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

I have applied for admission to aku.one of the requirements for admission is NTS/provincial test alongwith agha khan aptitude test.what is Nts test?And when does it held
What is pmdc eligibility certificate?Is it applicaple to pakistani students?


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

*NTS(National Testing Service)*

The *NTS* test of Punjab is held by *UHS* (University of Health Sciences),Lahore. In order to secure admission in an University like *AGU*, You should have to give *UHS MCAT* as well as an aptitude test offered by AGU. for more details about MCAT (Medical College Admission Test), you should go through different threads on this site. Or you can also visit their official website _*..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..*_


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

But what about pmdc eligibility certificate?Is it applicable only to overseas students or also to pakistanis?It has been asked in admission form of aku...........


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

*PMDC Eligibility Certificate*

PMDC (Pakistan Medical and Dental Council) eligibility certificate is only required from overseas candidates,

Candidates need to submit SAT II examination score with minimum 550 marks in each subject i.e Chemistry, Biology, Physics/Mathematics (Physics or Mathematics).​ Valid TOEFL or IELTS with a score of 500 or 5.5​ Eligibility Certificate to be obtained from the PM&DC office, Islamabad.
Since you are in Pakistan,No need to worry about it
​


----------

